# No love for Ollech & Wajs ?



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I've had a good few of these over the years, sold some, kept some. Used to be quite popular around the "forums" but hardly a sniff these days. Where have they all gone ? I still have my M65 which was my main wearer for years, and after seeing @brummie1875 RLT the other day, I treated my A120 to a new strap, and took the M65 out of retirement, if you've still got one, let's see it.


----------



## JimboJames1972 (Jun 3, 2016)

Got three in my collection at the moment. Two are potentially leaving, not because they are bad watches but because my tastes/needs have changed and these two just don't get the wrist time they deserve. Better they get used and loved by someone else...

Thine one is probably my keeper:



M75 Chrono, probably made in early/min 80s for NATO forces and running the Valjoux 7765 movement. They are in limited supply because they ended up not being taken up by the forces; the movement was deemed to be too complex.

My others, an A120 and M4 are in the sales section...





J


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

I had one of these for a while. Nice watch but got fed up with the wobbly crown issue it exhibited


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Oooooooo more to dream about :thumbsup:


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

RWP said:


> Oooooooo more to dream about :thumbsup:


 More like nightmare with the wobbly crown on mine. Good quality watch but the loose crown made it feel cheap for some reason.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

The choice of "Professionals". :laughing2dw:



















Missed the last of these.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Mach has the rarest O&W.......ask him....and Roy....I believe it's a one off.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Mach has the rarest O&W.......ask him....and Roy....I believe it's a one off.


 Let's see it then @mach 0.0013137 :yes: (please)


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> Let's see it then @mach 0.0013137 :yes: (please)


 If I remember correctly, it's an RLT 36 with an O&W enscribed dial......


----------



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

WRENCH said:


>


 What is THAT? :jawdrop1:



ong said:


> I had one of these for a while. Nice watch but got fed up with the wobbly crown issue it exhibited


 Looks very Sinn-like?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Seikotherapy said:


> What is THAT? :jawdrop1:


 Ollech and Wajs Caribbean 1000.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

I like em and especially the logo :thumbsup:


----------



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> Ollech and Wajs Caribbean 1000.


 I wish I'd never seen it :swoon:

I haven't looked up the specs but from a design perspective it might be perfect.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

WRENCH said:


> Ollech and Wajs Caribbean 1000.


 So into to that one, reminds me of a 62mas, but that's a good thing.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I've had a few O&W but the one that I really like is this one...


----------



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

Anyone wanting to know more about the brand history might want to read this informative post from @Always"watching", which also jumps off to a further Watch Forum thread about O&W.

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/104299-ollech-wajs-in-the-caribbean/&do=embed


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

artistmike said:


> I've had a few O&W but the one that I really like is this one...
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/8


 That's really nice and is the one I wanted but ended up with the Mirage instead ! Might have to resume the search ...


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I had, and parted with an Early Bird,






but I keep on being drawn to this.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

WRENCH said:


> I had, and parted with an Early Bird,


 https://www.chrono24.co.uk/ollechwajs/early-bird-divers--id6328243.htm

:huh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> https://www.chrono24.co.uk/ollechwajs/early-bird-divers--id6328243.htm
> 
> :huh:


 I'm saving up for one of these


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> I'm saving up for one of these


 You dirty old man! She's far too young for you!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roger the Dodger said:


> If I remember correctly, it's an RLT 36 with an O&W enscribed dial......


 You are correct Roger, it was actually the prototype for th RLT 36...









& here is the watch in question.....

*O&W/RLT ID3066, ETA 2824-2 25 Jewels.*










It`s a definite keeper but offers in excess of £2000 might be considered :tongue: :laugh:


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Just this one here...


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

dapper said:


> Just this one here...


 That's very 'Franck Muller' looking..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

WRENCH said:


> The choice of "Professionals". :laughing2dw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Made me think , what would Cowley wear? Fan sites suggest a Longines dress watch, sounds good for the 70s.


----------



## DECO665 (Feb 14, 2018)

Good morning All!

I'm contemplating purchasing an Ollech & Wjas chronograph.

Saw the article above from always"watching",which was very helpful, but it's hard finding reviews of their newer (NOS) pieces.

What's everyone's impression? Are they quality pieces? In my mind I have them in the same area as Sinn and Guinand. Do they stack up?

Any information, opinions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

I've love my *orange* O&W ocean master (Unitas 6948). A few years ago, when I was looking for some "old" watch catalogues etc, I wrote to Albert Wajs and he very kindly sent me a bunch of old stock O&W leaflets. I now see:

"Mr. Albert Wajs has passed on Ollech & Wajs to a watch enthusiast, customer and collector of the brand for two decades.

A limited series commemorating the birth of OW in 1956 is in preparation. This model, developed with parts from the former inventory of Mr. Wajs, is currently being assembled in Switzerland.

Subsequently, a new OW range, inspired by the most iconic references of the 60s, will be available from the spring of 2018."

I'm really keen on the 50s/60s/70s styling of O&W watches and will be interested to see the new range.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

*Bead blasted Cougar II.*

*ETA 2824-2*


----------



## DECO665 (Feb 14, 2018)

GaryH said:


> "Mr. Albert Wajs has passed on Ollech & Wajs to a watch enthusiast, customer and collector of the brand for two decades.
> 
> A limited series commemorating the birth of OW in 1956 is in preparation. This model, developed with parts from the former inventory of Mr. Wajs, is currently being assembled in Switzerland.
> 
> Subsequently, a new OW range, inspired by the most iconic references of the 60s, will be available from the spring of 2018."


 Really? Where did you see this?
Does O&W have a website?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

DECO665 said:


> What's everyone's impression? Are they quality pieces? In my mind I have them in the same area as Sinn and Guinand. Do they stack up?
> 
> Any information, opinions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


 I bought mine at a time when they represented excellent value for money. Others may disagree , but I honestly wouldn't put them in the same *area" as Sinn. They are good, basic durable watches, and can be maintained by most competent watchmakers. In today's market I would compare them more towards Steinhart. Just my opinion. :yes:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

WRENCH said:


> I bought mine at a time when they represented excellent value for money. Others may disagree , but I honestly wouldn't put them in the same *area" as Sinn. They are good, basic durable watches, and can be maintained by most competent watchmakers. In today's market I would compare them more towards Steinhart. Just my opinion. :yes:


 Your not wrong.

Sadly never managed to get hold of one but I keep looking.


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

DECO665 said:


> Really? Where did you see this?
> Does O&W have a website?


 http://www.ow-watch.com/en

Welcome to the forum.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## DECO665 (Feb 14, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> I bought mine at a time when they represented excellent value for money. Others may disagree , but I honestly wouldn't put them in the same *area" as Sinn. They are good, basic durable watches, and can be maintained by most competent watchmakers. In today's market I would compare them more towards Steinhart. Just my opinion. :yes:


 I've heard the same comparison with Steinhart. Not a bad thing at all. I think Steinhart represents a great value-for-money.



GaryH said:


> http://www.ow-watch.com/en
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> ...


 Gary, thanks for the link and the warm welcome.

That's pretty interesting. I can't wait to see what the new edition looks like.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I had an Early Bird and a Caribbean 1000, both sold a couple of years ago:



















Both superb watches but lack of wrist time and other watches in my collection that filled those niches meant I was able to let them go.

I still have the M1 though which I love and is probably the nearest thing I have to a "beater"










If I remember correctly, the "RLT Divers Watch" is an M1 with an RLT branded dial and different hand set:










As for unique O&W's, there's also this one that is/was owned by MarkF:
"A unique one-off made by RLT using an Ollech and Wajs supplied 1960's NOS (New Old Stock) all-steel, 40mm case with screw-on-back. It also features a rotating bezel, screw-down crown and acrylic crystal with magnified date. The movement is the Swiss made, ETA 2824-2 automatic with quick set date and hacking seconds. The O&W dial is black with luminous figures."

I still lust after this watch :laugh:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I have an M4 "maxi dial 5512" homage, and a beadblasted M5, both 2824s, both with issues (both secondhand, too), the M5 stopped a few years ago

On the whole, great VFM affordable watches, users on this forum 10 yrs ago were fans (led me to picking mine up), but you don't see them much as the company seems to be winding down. (Herr Wajs isn't getting any younger.)


----------



## DECO665 (Feb 14, 2018)

Thanks for all the input chaps.

I went ahead an ordered a ID-3066 from Wilson Watch Works. Should be arriving early next week.

I'll be sure to post a quick piece once it does!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I wear these two the most.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

JimboJames1972 said:


> Thine one is probably my keeper:


 This 'keeper' arrived with me yesterday via sales corner :laugh: @JimboJames1972 is a gentleman.

I like it, and O&W have filled in some blanks on the history too in a very helpful manner. These were never sent for MOD evaluation and the broad arrow is for decoration only. Made in the late nineties in quite limited numbers, the often repeated story of them being made in the 70s is complete bull. The movement wasn't even available until 1983, and by then the MOD had switched to CWC and quartz. It took some finding out, and I'm very grateful to the new owner of O&W for telling me the story. He should know, as he bought his one directly from his friend Mr Wajs.

I do quite like researching this type of story!


----------

